# I wonder if............?



## Rabbit (Jan 4, 2007)

Good morning I am new to this forum. I was surfing and came across the site by accident. I would just like to say 'hello' and relate my tale. Perhaps someone would be able to give some advice (I am not expecting expert medical advice).Three years ago I spent 8 months on the road travelling (overlanding). I became sick after about 6 weeks - although never formerly diagnosed I was told that I had giardia. I took antibiotics and it went away. This happened four times during the 8 months. When I came back to the UK I had a hell of a time - didn't sleep at night for about 18 months, developed joint aches and pains and my digestion seems bever to have quite recovered to 'normal'. My doctor thought I might have fibromyalgia but I wasn't treated. After 3 years the pains are pretty much gone but the digestive problems remain.I don't know what is wrong with me - feels like sometimes I get a lump in my throat so that I don't want to swallow because it makes me feel a bit sick. Mild nausea is common, especially after eating and I have absolutely galloping trapped wind (?). When I lie down to sleep I often have to sit back up again as I may feel a bit sick, then I burp and lie back down again. In the mornings I am a proper windbag (from all places!!). I seem to be less able to eat the foods that I once could have eaten and I often get full up quite quickly. I eat like a mouse most of the time (despite weighing 15 stone) and I have a healthy diet and get excercise.It's true that my life is quite stressful and I have quite a demanding job. Recently I had a very alarming attack of 'missed heartbeats' and ended up in A & E. My heart is OK, thankfully and my GP said it was probably due to stress.So, that's me. I feel like a hypochondriac seeing all the symptoms laid out in this post! Anyone with similar experience? I don't like to dwell on health issues but I do wish I knew what to do to feel 'well' again. I'm 55, by the way and post-menopausal (no HRT).Cheers.


----------



## 19652 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds like reflux. Do you have your bed elavated? Sometimes that helps. I have those heart beats too. They are scarey. One Gastro doctor told me that the stomach could be swelling due to air and bumping against the heart. Not sure I believe his theory but it was interesting.


----------



## Rabbit (Jan 4, 2007)

HiThanks for your reply. It's a novel thought that my stomach may be bumping against my heart! Not sure I believe that either







I haven't tried elevating my bed which would actually be quite difficult because it's so heavy but, on the other hand, due to reasons already mentioned, I often go to sleep sitting up, which is less than optimal for a refreshing night's 'rest'. I have never seen my GP about these problems - to be honest I don't have a lot of faith in some doctors - after all, they're only practising! I thought that common sens eand chatting to others with similar problems might at least point me in the right direction. Thanks again


----------



## 19652 (Jan 3, 2007)

You could also prop something under the head of your mattress. That's a little better then a chair if you can keep pillows propped around so you don't slide down. I agree with you on the doctor thing. I've seen a million. I seem to get more info from books then doctors.


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi RabbitIt sounds like Gerd,I started with feeling ofLump in throat,difficulty swallowing,and nausea for months which made me very ill,as unable to eat due to nausea,finally diagnosed as Gerd,so had to change eating habits and on meds (losec) which seems to help,but still get relapses,but nausea I'm pleased to say under control,and I try to keep calm as stress seems to make it worse,so though Ive got this for good , it can be controlled,at first I thought I would never feel better again.Firstly have you been back to your doctor re these symptoms. As if he/she thinks it might be Gerd, they should refer you to specialist to have it checked and diagnosed.Good luck,hope you get some help from your doctor,and I find it always helps to read this Forum,when symptoms playing up,as makes me realise Im not the only one with this problem,because people who havn't got it,cant understand just how ill you can feel with this at times.Let us know how you get on,and good luckSue(uk)


----------



## cynthia (May 9, 2006)

Hi Rabbit,Welcome. Your problem sounds much like my son's. Are there any particular foods that create that feeling of trapped gas more so than others?Cynthia


----------



## Rabbit (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Thanks for the helpful replie - I've been away for a few days and so could not reply. I will definitely try propping the mattress up. I thought sitting up would be a good idea but now i read that it's NOT because squishing your stomach up by bending is obviously going to make the whole thing worse hence the general slope being best. As for the nausea I think it's entirely due to trapped wind (what that has to do with reflux I'm not quite sure) and does not seem related to any food that I've noticed - EXCEPT soya. I used to drink soya milk and eat soya desserts and I think that made it worse. At least it's better since I stopped them so who knows? I always thought it was good food but not if you're a bit sensitive to it I suppose.I've found Gaviscon extra at the chemist and am giving it a go. Seems quite strong and may solve the problem. I think that stress may be contributing a lot since I am nearly out of my depth dealing with domestic isses (sick mother) and this reflux problem has only really got going since just before Christmas. Does anyone know if there's a PROVEN link between reflux and stress?Cheers


----------

